# Chicotizas



## Vilalegre

Olá!
Soy nuevo por aqui, aunque ya mayorcito.... 
Por favor alguien me puede ayudar? 
como se podeá traduzir para portugues la siguiente frase (en especial las palabras subrayadas): 

"hombres rectos y cabales que se echaban los tres de regla, sin miedo a las chicotizas, dispuestos a cualquier descontón"

Gracias/Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Vilalegre said:


> Olá!
> Soy nuevo por aqui, aunque ya mayorcito....
> Por favor alguien me puede ayudar?
> como se podeá traduzir para portugues la siguiente frase (en especial las palabras subrayadas):
> 
> "hombres rectos y cabales que se echaban los tres de regla, sin miedo a las chicotizas, dispuestos a cualquier descontón"
> 
> Gracias/Obrigado


Bem-vindo aos fóruns, 

Vou tentar (me corrijam meninos/as):
homens retos e cabais que _tiram de letra a regra de três_ (??), sem medo das chicotadas , dispostos a qualquer (???)


----------



## curlyboy20

Bem-vindo!

Não tenho idéia o que é "se echaban los tres de regla" and "descontón". Esta última palavra me faz pensar que tem que ver com mágoas, desilusão, tristeza. Também não sei o que é "chicotizas" mas, após ler a sentença, assumo que é algo mau.

Até mais ver,
Junior.


----------



## Ambrosio

> "hombres rectos y cabales que se echaban los tres de regla, sin miedo a las chicotizas, dispuestos a cualquier descontón"


 Puede ser un dialecto del español.Yo no entiendo esa frase. A lo mejor preguntando en el foro español, allí saben dar u8na respuesta convincente.


----------



## coquis14

Yo tampoco , no se entiende nada.


----------



## Naticruz

Vilalegre said:


> Olá!
> Soy nuevo por aqui, aunque ya mayorcito....
> Por favor alguien me puede ayudar?
> como se podeá traduzir para portugues la siguiente frase (en especial las palabras subrayadas):
> 
> "hombres rectos y cabales que se echaban los tres de regla, sin miedo a las chicotizas, dispuestos a cualquier descontón"
> 
> Gracias/Obrigado


Penso que se tratava de 3 homens que agiam de acordo com as regras (con as estipulações legais ) sem medo das chicotadas (?), dispostos a qualquer golpe de surpresa. (?)
NOTA: encontro DESCONTÓN no DUE de María Moliner com a indicação de ser uma palavra mexicana com o significado de «golpe dado por surpresa». Todavia, essa tradução não me entra lá muito bem no texto.
Esperemos mais intervenções


----------



## Vilalegre

sim, trata-se do México e o texto refere-se a três políticos...  Obrigado pelo vosso contributa, mas ainda não está muito claro. Espero mais ajuda
Obrigado


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi

Os meus vizinhos mexicanos, ao igual que a gente, falam de “echarse los tragos” para dizer “pegar bebidas alcoólicas”. Então, por _se echaban los tres de regla_ eu entendo que pegavam as três caipirinhas obrigadas. 

_Chicotiza_, me soa a mexicanismo para o que eu chamaria de _chicoteada_. Isso é o que? São muitos _chicotazos_, ou seja, muitas chicotadas, como bem disse a Vanda.

_Descontón _nunca tinha ouvido, mas achei isto também Nati:  http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=descontón 
 
Abraços.


----------



## Naticruz

Vilalegre said:


> sim, trata-se do México e o texto refere-se a três políticos... Obrigado pelo vosso contributa, mas ainda não está muito claro. Espero mais ajuda
> Obrigado


Aquí la definición de «*Chicotiza:-*, Chinga, Chinguiza, Despercudida, Zarandear. Zurra, tunda, golpiza o azotaína. Cuando fueron muchos los golpes recibidos.» 
La he encontrado en esta página, después de haber recorrido a Google. Es término sudamericano.
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

No enlace que coloquei no post 2 também dá a definição de chicotiza. 
Ótimo enlace, Nati! Vou colocar nos recursos.


----------



## Vilalegre

Obrigado Nati, Obrigado Giorgio.... vai-se fazendo luz!!!!


----------



## Vilalegre

Por favor, alguien pe puoede ayudar?  que significa "echarse de regla", "chicotiza" e "descontón"?
La frase es mas complicada todavía: "se echaban los tres de regla, sin  miedo a las chicotizas, dispuestos a qualquier descontón"...
gracias!!!


----------



## Vanda

Veja acima do seu post: exatamente a mesma pergunta feita por você anteriormente.


----------



## Vilalegre

Peço desculpa Vanda... foi um descuido. Obrigado.


----------

